# My Minipoo is in need of a clip.



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's our mini, Beau, in his first lamb cut. He later ended up in a Miami for the summer, and now he's growing out into a lamb again.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Here's our mini, Beau, in his first lamb cut. He later ended up in a Miami for the summer, and now he's growing out into a lamb again.


Beau is so pretty! Was he always so fluffy? Auggie's ears, topknot and tail leave much to be desired!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My toy wears his body less than an inch long but his head is very full, similar to a bichon head.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Beau looks gorgeous. That is rather how Lucy looks right after she has been bathed and fluffed up. However, it doesn't stay long. She goes outside racing around in the snow and comes back in with curly hair. I suppose there is no way of keeping it fluffy unless she doesn't go outside - which is not an option for me!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

All of those pictures were taken right after coming home from the groomer, but Beau has always been soft and fluffy even in between grooms. (He goes every 3-4 weeks.) Madeline does fabulous work, and he comes feeling wonderfully soft. You can hardly stop petting him! Even now, when he's been in and out of the rain for the last three days (quite a storm here in LA), his ears are still big and fluffy. I've been combing them out once a day, hoping to prevent the matts that he developed last month. So far, so good. His body and leg hair is still growing out from the Miami and is pretty short, but it doesn't curl much even when wet. In fact, he's over 16 months old now, and his coat shows no sign of getting wiry and curly - I wonder if it ever will?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Whatever clip you have in mind for the holidays, I'll say this now. Make an appointment now or you won't get in!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Round here you book the next appointment as you collect your freshly groomed dog, or wait three months! Another reason I do it myself - I find it hard to be that organised.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the picture of Beau - what a doll! Mr. Poodle - thank you for the tip about not wearing a harness under a coat.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

fjm said:


> Round here you book the next appointment as you collect your freshly groomed dog, or wait three months! Another reason I do it myself - I find it hard to be that organised.


Hmm, maybe my wife should look into becoming a groomer, rather than continue her Quixotic search for an Elementary Music teaching job here in bankrupt California. Grooming seems to be a "growth" industry. :tongue:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Hmm, maybe my wife should look into becoming a groomer, rather than continue her Quixotic search for an Elementary Music teaching job here in bankrupt California. Grooming seems to be a "growth" industry. :tongue:


Rather a long way from here to California ... but it is always a possibility! Doing dog grooming well takes a longish training and apprenticeship, and a fair amount of experience, though. I did think about it, then thought of all the mucky, neglected, unsocialised, parasite-ridden dogs that would turn up along with the delightful ones, and thought again!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Grooming is still one of the most underappreciated GROWTH industries. I didn't start till my early forties....best thing I ever did. I did it with the goal of being self employed. It helps to be visually artistic....can your wife see parallel lines? Can she see "thru" something to see whats underneath? If she is not in the least artistic, it will be really hard....but easy if she's in tune with dogs AND simple lines.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I was just kidding about her becoming a groomer - she's bound and determined to teach as many school children as possible to be "Tuneful, Beatful, and Artful." So determined, we are likely to be moving out of CA in the next year or two, to a state where elementary music teachers are still funded. (All 49 other states are better than CA in this regard.)

It does seem that good groomers are in demand everywhere. I always make my next appointment when I pickup Beau from the current one. Otherwise, we end up weeks and weeks out.


----------



## MrPoodle (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the example photos of the Lamb and the Teddybear cuts very helpful. I'm looking for a poodle grooming book and suggestions?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am no expert but I bought Poodle Clipping and Grooming by Shirlee Kalstone. I am still reading it but it seems very detailed and has lots of pictures. I plan to go to a groomer but wanted to make sure he is well maintained in between. I joined a groomer's forum and some of the pictures they post of clueless owners made me want to make sure my pup is not going to be featured. I do not have the artistic talent that Beau's mom does.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

*Bookwise...*

I agree that the Shirlee Kalstone book is the best poodle book out there so far published. I like to also do research on the internet for different styles out there. I am hopping that Kalstone will publish a 2nd book on more detailed styles from other countries. Plenty of the Pet clips in the Kalstone book are pretty much not done or are very outdated looks. Some of the Scandinavia websites have great pictures & the Japanese style I am starting to really love & am doing lots of research in this style- esp. the face is unique & I am loving it.


----------

